
The Arduino project gets a core memory accessory - ColinWright
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/13/arduino-project-gets-core-memory-accessory/
======
jws
4x8 grid of bits in 10+ square centimeters?

They should go to the Philippines and find the ~60 year old women who would
have been girls in the late '60s to show them how to thread core memory
densely!

------
kaib
Don't forget the mercury delay lines. A bit more dramatic from a hazmat
perspective but gives you large amounts of street cred.

~~~
arethuza
What about Williams Tubes?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Williams_tube>

~~~
joezydeco
Solid state mechanisms, how quaint. How about torsion delay line memory?

[http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_memory_tec...](http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_memory_technologies.html#DelayLine)

------
pnathan
Man, this is a _hacker_ project.

I wonder how well this would work in harsh environments... I heard once (circa
2006) that core memory was being investigated for spaceflight.

~~~
joezydeco
Investigated or _re_ investigated?

The guidance systems on the Apollo missions 40 years ago used core memory,
woven into "ropes".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_rope_memory>

